# Update:6x4x4 Pictures



## Non Crimen Jr. (Jan 23, 2012)

Here are some more pictures


























remember its in two pieces so there will be 2 6x2x2 pieces


----------



## Non Crimen Jr. (Jan 23, 2012)

more pics


----------



## Julio C Garcia (Feb 8, 2012)

What Materials did you use for making your enclosure


----------



## reptastic (Feb 8, 2012)

looking good...cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## Non Crimen Jr. (Feb 8, 2012)

Its already finished  http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=10611&page=3#axzz1lkn6KA4A


----------



## Non Crimen (Feb 13, 2012)

Julio C Garcia said:


> What Materials did you use for making your enclosure



1/2 inch plywood
2x2's for frame work


----------



## RamblinRose (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi,
What are your plans for waterproofing it, since it is put together in the center like that?


----------



## mattlagrone19 (Feb 14, 2012)

How much did it cost you to build all this... Ive been check out vision cages but I hear its cheaper to just build your own


----------



## Non Crimen Jr. (Feb 14, 2012)

about 200 dollars (US)


----------



## Non Crimen (Feb 19, 2012)

RamblinRose said:


> Hi,
> What are your plans for waterproofing it, since it is put together in the center like that?



Used Drylok. Many coats. Then just used duct tape to seal the seam. We've been having trouble keeping the humidity up. James.W suggested we may have too many vents, so last week we covered up the six vents across the back. Again with duct tape. Still not holding humidity. Will cover up rectangular end vents next. Also looking into the Monsoon 400. 


mattlagrone19 said:


> How much did it cost you to build all this... Ive been check out vision cages but I hear its cheaper to just build your own



Hey Matt. The materials including glass and hinges came to about $162.00. $177.00 if you count the "extra" piece of glass we needed, lol.


----------

